# DS #5157: Okamiden: Chiisaki Taiyou (Japan)



## tempBOT (Sep 29, 2010)

^^ndsrelease-6511^^


----------



## Bitbyte (Sep 29, 2010)

Yes, this is Okami for NDS


----------



## gifi4 (Sep 29, 2010)

Yeah, I saw this release on ds-scene but I need an external mic for my ds L.


----------



## pitman (Sep 29, 2010)

Holy-Crap-On-A-Paintbrush its finally out !
I hope that my knowledge from the first game can help me through, since I can't read moonspeak.


----------



## rockstar99 (Sep 29, 2010)

Found it, testing on scds2


----------



## pitman (Sep 29, 2010)

Boxart:


----------



## Nobunaga (Sep 29, 2010)

found it too ^^ i will test it on my DSTWO too lol


----------



## GeekyGuy (Sep 29, 2010)

*falls out of chair*

Holy cow, is this the full game? Don't play with my emotions!


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 29, 2010)

Why is it only in Japanese


----------



## Nobunaga (Sep 29, 2010)

Works perfectly on DSTWO


----------



## DS1 (Sep 29, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> Why is it only in Japanese



Time to start learning cat boy!


----------



## signz (Sep 29, 2010)

Really a nice game (working fine so far on latest AKAIO Beta).


----------



## evening (Sep 29, 2010)

This is the full game? I tried the demo yesterday and I had no problems running it on wood with an R4 clone. Hopefully this works as well.

Edit: YES! It works on Wood!


----------



## jalaneme (Sep 29, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> Why is it only in Japanese



yeah one reason i am holding back till the western release.


----------



## jasmin0233 (Sep 29, 2010)

RebornX said:
			
		

> found it too ^^ i will test it on my DSTWO too lol



Where did u find it??


----------



## ChrisRX (Sep 29, 2010)

I was going to wait until the EU release for this but there still isn't a release date for them, so I may see if I can get by without.  Shame I'll miss out on the story though


----------



## Master Mo (Sep 29, 2010)

I loved the original Okami and I`m sure this will be great as well. Still a long time til it comes to the west though


----------



## alucard_xs (Sep 29, 2010)

hangs after intro with akaio 1.5 ...


----------



## Schlupi (Sep 29, 2010)

alucard_xs said:
			
		

> hangs after intro with akaio 1.5 ...



Why the hell are you on 1.5? update to 1.7.1 and try it... >_>


----------



## ChrisRX (Sep 29, 2010)

I just had a look through the files in the hope that maybe they'd included an english script in the rom as some games do but sadly I don't think they have.  I guess we'll have to wait for a proper realease for english text


----------



## ConJ (Sep 29, 2010)

Does anybody know when the US or EUR version are likely to be released?

Although I am tempted to give this Japanese version a go.


----------



## manoelpdb (Sep 29, 2010)

This maybe could sounds like a dream but... we have seen a lot of english screens and I was thinking if they left the english text in the code of the game.
If one could check, even the response is not (lol), I'd be happy

.
.
.

Oh nevermind, I just read ChrisRX post.
Thanks!


----------



## Master Mo (Sep 29, 2010)

ConJ said:
			
		

> Does anybody know when the US or EUR version are likely to be released?


As far as I know there is no exact release date. For NA it says Q1 2011 and for Europe it is still TBA...


----------



## ConJ (Sep 29, 2010)

Master Mo said:
			
		

> ConJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks like i'll be giving this a go then. (Even though I don't understand a word of Japanese)

I'm guessing there will be an faq translation soon enough.

Might even have to dig out the Wii version for a spin.


----------



## Trizae (Sep 29, 2010)

if not around the holiday season this year I predict it will drop around when the 3ds is released for us next year.


----------



## alucard_xs (Sep 29, 2010)

works great on akaio 1.7.1 ...
used 1.5 instead thinking it was the latest version ...
thanks for the advise


----------



## XXLANCEXX (Sep 29, 2010)

found it lol in like 1 second


----------



## kitehimuro (Sep 29, 2010)

Too bad it doesn't friggin' matter since it won't convert to my old Supercard SD. Thanks SC Team for officially abandoning your first card RIGHT BEFORE THE END OF THE DS ITSELF. It's not like you pricks couldn't release what amounts to about ONE more update (or make the software open-source SINCE YOU ABANDONED IT ALREADY!)


----------



## Wintrale (Sep 29, 2010)

Is it supposed to be 128MB? It says the archive size is meant to be 512, which I thought meant it was going to be a 256MB game... Just want to make sure I didn't download a duff copy.


----------



## XXLANCEXX (Sep 29, 2010)

Wintrale said:
			
		

> Is it supposed to be 128MB? It says the archive size is meant to be 512, which I thought meant it was going to be a 256MB game... Just want to make sure I didn't download a duff copy.


Unzip it


----------



## Wintrale (Sep 29, 2010)

XXLANCEXX said:
			
		

> Wintrale said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I did. Before I did that, it was 47.6MB or thereabouts.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Sep 29, 2010)

Wintrale said:
			
		

> XXLANCEXX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was 128 for me after unzip, and it's working fine on CycloDS...so far.


----------



## gpalline (Sep 29, 2010)

Any confirmation on dstt? I tried the demo a few days ago bit no lick getting it to work.


----------



## pozda (Sep 29, 2010)

been waiting for this since i saw the first pics when project started!

i still think that i will wait for us or eu version, depends which will come out first! 


I'm so happy right now!


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 29, 2010)

DS1 said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have problems learning French, let alone Japanese


----------



## shito (Sep 29, 2010)

i just forgot this (thanks to 3ds lol)


----------



## Langin (Sep 29, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> DS1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice avatar!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Meh this game is okay!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I NEED TO LEARN JAPANESE!


----------



## Rayder (Sep 29, 2010)

Looks like a really nice game, but I think I'll wait until I can read what is going on with the USA or Europe release.  That Japanese text gets on my nerves for some reason.


----------



## Phazon13 (Sep 29, 2010)

The dev said that they'll be thinking about making another okami for the 3ds if the ds version gets well recieved. So if you like it, buy it and we'll get another one in 3d in a few years


----------



## DS1 (Sep 29, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> DS1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, but does French have any immediate practical uses for you, or do you just have to learn it for school? I'm being honest here, maybe there is some elite club of French catboys that you're trying to inflitrate.


----------



## basher11 (Sep 29, 2010)

haven't heard this game before, until Guild posted the release for it. (in the games for XX month)

going to try it out; looks fun


----------



## Trademark3001 (Sep 29, 2010)

Hello All nighter! and my cute little puppy friend! i mean that dog is just so damn cute! aaanyway this game will be really AWESOME!!


----------



## schnoo (Sep 29, 2010)

I used the rudolph's patch on R4 V1.18 and YsMenu and the game does not load.
what am I doing wrong?

is there some new loader or something needed for R4?


----------



## Infinite Zero (Sep 29, 2010)

schnoo said:
			
		

> I used the rudolph's patch on R4 V1.18 and YsMenu and the game does not load.
> what am I doing wrong?
> 
> is there some new loader or something needed for R4?


You're still using 1.18? If your R4 is NOT a clone, do yourself a favor and use WOOD 1.13


----------



## knl (Sep 29, 2010)

I am very interested in this game, but I can wait for the english release :\


----------



## schnoo (Sep 29, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:


> You're still using 1.18? If your R4 is NOT a clone, do yourself a favor and use WOOD 1.13
> 
> awesome. i went ahead and grabbed WOOD, and it seems to work! It saved fine anyway.
> I have two games on the card though. Rudolph's tool makes an X.bak file (i assume this is the original UNPATCHED backup) and the .nds file that I see is modified.
> I would not want to use the x.bak file correct (this theoretically would NOT have the patch applied, right)?


----------



## Moreno (Sep 30, 2010)

found it too ^^ i will test it on my Acekard 2i too lol  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Totally O.K in MAIO 3.02.1! Yeah!!


----------



## signz (Sep 30, 2010)

Just beaten some frog boss and I totally love this game.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Sep 30, 2010)

What a great game so far. I wasn't expecting to be taken back to the village of the original game so soon, but it was a nice reunion. In spite of the low-res and somewhat blocky textures, the game still exhibits all of the majesty and most of the beauty of Okami. And the music and sound effects come across great on DS, surprisingly. So far, it's pretty playable. Not sure how far I'll get, but I'll enjoy it while I can and then play it again when it releases in English. In spite of Capcom gouging me with Street Fighter products, they'll still get my money for this one.


----------



## nintendomario4 (Sep 30, 2010)

I need help on one part of the game. Right after your leave the heavens section and Nagi's cave with Kuni, there is a message that says something you have to do after you walk down the hill. I can't read Japanese, and everytime I try to go through the portals to the other sections of the game, it just flashes and I can't go through and it wont load the next world. Is there a way to solve or am I suppose to do something?


----------



## lukecop80 (Sep 30, 2010)

hi i'm stuck right at the start right after you make the dead tree a different shape and now i have no idea where to go


----------



## gifi4 (Sep 30, 2010)

The mic has to be used in this game, correct?


----------



## bejiman (Sep 30, 2010)

ugh...does not work with nocash and edge.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Sep 30, 2010)

nintendomario4 said:
			
		

> I need help on one part of the game. Right after your leave the heavens section and Nagi's cave with Kuni, there is a message that says something you have to do after you walk down the hill. I can't read Japanese, and everytime I try to go through the portals to the other sections of the game, it just flashes and I can't go through and it wont load the next world. Is there a way to solve or am I suppose to do something?



Yeah, that's where I got stuck too. I didn't want to turn off my DS and lose my progress, but I never did figure it out.


----------



## zeando (Sep 30, 2010)

i have a question for wood users

it's normal to have the voice not following the text?
i'm a bit used to listen to jap, but it seems to me that there is a problem with the load of voice, it's all messed up, like:
i n'tdo owkn t'swha penghapni

for the else the game works fine, but the voice is disturbing >.>


----------



## Phazon13 (Sep 30, 2010)

bejiman said:
			
		

> ugh...does not work with nocash and edge.



It did work on my edge v1.11 with no problems. However I can't understand a single word of japanese (just wanted to see the grfx and they're very nice) so I'll buy it when it gets in the stores


----------



## regnad (Sep 30, 2010)

I dunno about you other Wood users, but MY Wood R4 gives me the white screens of death.

On the other hand, it runs just fine on my EZ Flash Vi.


----------



## chaseincats (Oct 1, 2010)

does anyone know if there is a patch or something for supercard slot 2?


----------



## bejiman (Oct 1, 2010)

Phazon13 said:
			
		

> bejiman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I tried copying the rom again and voila!  It works.  Thanks for posting man


----------



## spiritofcat (Oct 1, 2010)

zeando said:
			
		

> i have a question for wood users
> 
> it's normal to have the voice not following the text?
> i'm a bit used to listen to jap, but it seems to me that there is a problem with the load of voice, it's all messed up, like:
> ...


The voice is just gibberish, not actual japanese. Same technique used in the old Banjo Kazooie games.


----------



## DS1 (Oct 1, 2010)

zeando said:
			
		

> i have a question for wood users
> 
> it's normal to have the voice not following the text?
> i'm a bit used to listen to jap, but it seems to me that there is a problem with the load of voice, it's all messed up, like:
> ...



Hahahaha, yes, that's normal. It's not a language, just some gibberish they use for these games.


----------



## dryo (Oct 1, 2010)

here come american weabo girls storimn


----------



## Man_Hunt (Oct 2, 2010)

nintendomario4 said:
			
		

> I need help on one part of the game. Right after your leave the heavens section and Nagi's cave with Kuni, there is a message that says something you have to do after you walk down the hill. I can't read Japanese, and everytime I try to go through the portals to the other sections of the game, it just flashes and I can't go through and it wont load the next world. Is there a way to solve or am I suppose to do something?



same problem

can somebody help me, thx


----------



## chaseincats (Oct 2, 2010)

slot 2 patch?

anyone?


----------



## pokefloote (Oct 2, 2010)

Man_Hunt said:
			
		

> nintendomario4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's the anti-piracy. Click the link in my sig, the Universal Child's Play patch has been updated.


----------



## zeando (Oct 2, 2010)

spiritofcat said:
			
		

> The voice is just gibberish, not actual japanese. Same technique used in the old Banjo Kazooie games.
> QUOTE(DS1 @ Oct 1 2010, 05:33 PM) Hahahaha, yes, that's normal. It's not a language, just some gibberish they use for these games.



ahh ok 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 i was getting worried xD
thanks  for the answer :3


----------



## DS1 (Oct 2, 2010)

Lol, yeah! Banjo Kazooie, that's where I remember it from. Also animal crossing, I think.


----------



## ibis_87 (Oct 4, 2010)

Alex_32571 said:
			
		

> Man_Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can't thank you enough!! I was wondering why the partner had disappeared and why the portals were just flashing. Also, i wasn't able to slash stone lanterns as the partner suggested.


----------



## Hero_Of_Fate (Oct 5, 2010)

zeando said:
			
		

> i have a question for wood users
> 
> it's normal to have the voice not following the text?
> i'm a bit used to listen to jap, but it seems to me that there is a problem with the load of voice, it's all messed up, like:
> ...



That's how the original game was too. They took actually Japanese voice acting and scrambled it to make a gibberish language.


----------



## boktor666 (Oct 6, 2010)

Anyone knows when US/EU release will be? 

I hope it will be soon, else a translations is needed


----------



## WingedElf (Oct 9, 2010)

I'm stuck in the part where i have to take a quiz from a blue lantern =/

anybody know the answer choices?


----------



## Barely (Oct 12, 2010)

DS1 said:
			
		

> Lol, yeah! Banjo Kazooie, that's where I remember it from. Also animal crossing, I think.



Earliest one I remember is Star Fox. I like it, it adds an extra depth without having to do the whole voice acting thing. And its cute, heh.


----------



## katastrophie (Feb 9, 2011)

I know you can use L and R to stop time and dismount but can you also use the touchscreen to do these actions also?


----------

